# Help! :(



## thatgoldensmile (Jun 16, 2013)

So, my golden retriever Scout LOVES to.... you guessed it, retrieve. He will chase a ball (or anything else for that matter) all day long. However, it's hot where we live and even though he drinks plenty of water he gets pretty exhausted from the heat. My dad took it upon himself to "help" Scout and shave him.  He is not completely bald, thank goodness. His top coat is shaved off and the under coat is like an inch or so long. I am absolutely sick about this!!  Will it grow back normally? Will he look the same/be the same color? He was so beautiful before. Please help!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

His coat will grow back...you may or my not see changes...
Just know that shaving him down has not helped him avoid heat stroke...so use caution...know the symptoms of heat stroke and how to give emergency treatment on the way to the vet.


----------

